# Ariza already feels needed, wanted by New Orleans Hornets



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> It would be easy to understand if Trevor Ariza, the newest member of the New Orleans Hornets, often has felt unwanted during his NBA career.
> 
> Having been acquired by his fifth team heading into his seventh season, Ariza, 25, a 6-foot-8 small forward, hasn’t had much time to make himself at home in any of his previous NBA spots.
> 
> ...




http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/08/trevor_ariza_already_feels_nee.html


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

He had his shot at stability in Los Angeles and he blew it.

He really has no one to blame but himself.


http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/444563-ariza-may-have-regrets-about-leaving.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Hornets introduce Ariza*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9NgEmwPNLQ&feature=player_embedded


*Demps talks about trade*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsrZQ6_Qlsc&feature=player_embedded



*Trevor talks about trade*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgSsCmEe2P8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Everybody's saying the right things so far. I think this move gives them the perimeter stopper they need to put beside Thornton so that they can justify starting him. It will be an interesting mix this season.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Of all the foods in New Orleans the guy is in love with Raising Cane's. LMAO.

http://www.nba.com/hornets/video/2010/08/16/81610Arizainterviewmov-1394257/index.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

girllovesthegame said:


> Of all the foods in New Orleans the guy is in love with Raising Cane's. LMAO.


I would be happier if the new starting small forward wasn't in love with eating at a place where a #1 combo comes in at over 1000 calories.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

SI article






> Trevor Ariza arrived in Los Angeles six months after Kobe Bryant asked out. The Lakers had gone three years without winning a playoff series and were starting a season that amounted to an audition. They did not need to win the championship, or even make the NBA Finals for that matter, but they had to show Bryant he would be a fool to leave. Ariza was a bit player on that team, able to observe how a superstar was placated and a potential dynasty created.
> 
> "I don't think I had anything to do with it -- that was Pau Gasol -- but one move happens and then another move happens and everything clicked," Ariza said. "That made all of it go away."
> 
> ...




Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20.../08/27/ariza.hornets/index.html#ixzz0xrHftAuM


----------

